# Gattuso commenta il pareggio contro l'Empoli. 27 settembre 2018.



## admin (27 Settembre 2018)

Rino Gattuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro l'Empoli:"Penso che anche nel secondo tempo abbiamo creato tanto. Un errore ci può stare. Bisogna guardare avanti. Il rammarico più grande è non chiudere le partite. Creiamo tanto, tiriamo tanto nononstante mancasse un giocatore importante. Partita sfortunata. Bisogna migliorare in attacco. Pesa la classifica? Quando commenti qualche errore in più, giochi bene e non riesci a vincere un pò di tranquillità si perde. Ma i ragazzi devono stare tranquilli e continuare a lavorare. Romagnoli? Non gli devo dire nulla. perchè altrimenti dovrei dire qualcosa anche agli attaccanti, con il loro portiere che ha fatto 4-5 miracoli. Guardiamo avanti. Caldara? Avrà i suoi spazi. In questo momento è infortunato. Speriamo di recuperarlo al più presto. Non ci sarà nessun problema. Noi non siamo una grande squadra, dobbiamo essere più concreti e crescere. Limare qualche errore. Oggi abbiamo rischiato due occasioni nel primo tempo, ma qualcosa si concede sempre. Se continuiamo a giocare così i risultati non possono non arrivare. Nel secondo tempo abbiamo aspettato un pò, ci eravamo abbassati. Poi il rigore ci ha tagliato le gambe. Oggi abbiamo provato a gestirla e a non andare a fare pressione alta. Ma in questo momento stiamo pagando a livello mentale i gol che prendiamo da tante partite. Come sta Higuain? Speriamo possa farcela per domenica. Domani lo valuteranno. La cosa non è gravissima. Aveva un pò di edema"

*Incredibile Gattuso a MTV:"Oggi non si poteva chiedere di più ai giocatori. Siamo arrivati al match dopo due giorni particolari. E' mancato Higuain e Borini non giocava da tempo in quel ruolo. Nel secondo tempo abbiamo fatto la partita che dovevamo fare. Non abbiamo concesso molto all'Empoli".*


----------



## 7vinte (27 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rino Gattuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro l'Empoli:"Penso che anche nel secondo tempo abbiamo creato tanto. Un errore ci può stare. Bisogna guardare avanti. Il rammarico più grande è non chiudere le partite. Creiamo tanto, tiriamo tanto nononstante mancasse un giocatore importante. Partita sfortunata. Bisogna migliorare in attacco. Pesa la classifica? Quando commenti qualche errore in più, giochi bene e non riesci a vincere un pò di tranquillità si perde. Ma i ragazzi devono stare tranquilli e continuare a lavorare"
> 
> In aggiornamento - refreshate



Leo agisci


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2018)

"Il MIlan gioca bene"

AHAhahahahahahaa


----------



## Albijol (27 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rino Gattuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro l'Empoli:"Penso che anche nel secondo tempo abbiamo creato tanto. Un errore ci può stare. Bisogna guardare avanti. Il rammarico più grande è non chiudere le partite. Creiamo tanto, tiriamo tanto nononstante mancasse un giocatore importante. Partita sfortunata. Bisogna migliorare in attacco. Pesa la classifica? Quando commenti qualche errore in più, giochi bene e non riesci a vincere un pò di tranquillità si perde. Ma i ragazzi devono stare tranquilli e continuare a lavorare. Romagnoli? Non gli devo dire nulla. perchè altrimenti dovrei dire qualcosa anche agli attaccanti, con il loro portiere che ha fatto 4-5 miracoli. Guardiamo avanti"
> 
> In aggiornamento - refreshate



Mi sa che non ha capito la gravità della situazione


----------



## Jino (27 Settembre 2018)

Paghiamo troppo sbavature dietro e poca cattiveria davanti, c'è poco da fare......


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Settembre 2018)

Neanche leggo, entro in questo topic per dire solo che TI DEVI DIMETTERE.


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rino Gattuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro l'Empoli:"Penso che anche nel secondo tempo abbiamo creato tanto. Un errore ci può stare. Bisogna guardare avanti. Il rammarico più grande è non chiudere le partite. Creiamo tanto, tiriamo tanto nononstante mancasse un giocatore importante. Partita sfortunata. Bisogna migliorare in attacco. Pesa la classifica? Quando commenti qualche errore in più, giochi bene e non riesci a vincere un pò di tranquillità si perde. Ma i ragazzi devono stare tranquilli e continuare a lavorare. Romagnoli? Non gli devo dire nulla. perchè altrimenti dovrei dire qualcosa anche agli attaccanti, con il loro portiere che ha fatto 4-5 miracoli. Guardiamo avanti"
> 
> In aggiornamento - refreshate



Ha ragione.
Unico appunto: un errore come quello di romagnoli NON si può fare.
Ma è giusto non crocifiggere il ragazzo.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2018)

Caro Gattuso grande stima per il tuo passato me è ora che ti faccia da parte.


----------



## Anguus (27 Settembre 2018)

Si sta Montellizzando "Se giochiamo così i risultati non possono che arrivare" manca solo la risata isterica e ci siamo


----------



## Jino (27 Settembre 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ha ragione.
> Unico appunto: un errore come quello di romagnoli NON si può fare.
> Ma è giusto non crocifiggere il ragazzo.



Infatti non serve dir nulla, il ragazzo è abbastanza intelligente per capire la stupidata fatta, voltiamo pagina.


----------



## diavolo (27 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rino Gattuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro l'Empoli:"Penso che anche nel secondo tempo abbiamo creato tanto. Un errore ci può stare. Bisogna guardare avanti. Il rammarico più grande è non chiudere le partite. Creiamo tanto, tiriamo tanto nononstante mancasse un giocatore importante. Partita sfortunata. Bisogna migliorare in attacco. Pesa la classifica? Quando commenti qualche errore in più, giochi bene e non riesci a vincere un pò di tranquillità si perde. Ma i ragazzi devono stare tranquilli e continuare a lavorare. Romagnoli? Non gli devo dire nulla. perchè altrimenti dovrei dire qualcosa anche agli attaccanti, con il loro portiere che ha fatto 4-5 miracoli. Guardiamo avanti. Caldara? Avrà i suoi spazi. In questo momento è infortunato. Speriamo di recuperarlo al più presto. Non ci sarà nessun problema. Noi non siamo una grande squadra, dobbiamo essere più concreti e crescere. Limare qualche errore. Oggi abbiamo rischiato due occasioni nel primo tempo, ma qualcosa si concede sempre. Se continuiamo a giocare così i risultati non possono non arrivare. Nel secondo tempo abbiamo aspettato un pò, ci eravamo abbassati. Poi il rigore ci ha tagliato le gambe. Oggi abbiamo provato a gestirla e a non andare a fare pressione alta. Ma in questo momento stiamo pagando a livello mentale i gol che prendiamo da tante partite"



"Noi non siamo una grande squadra" 
Ottimo.


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rino Gattuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro l'Empoli:"Penso che anche nel secondo tempo abbiamo creato tanto. Un errore ci può stare. Bisogna guardare avanti. Il rammarico più grande è non chiudere le partite. Creiamo tanto, tiriamo tanto nononstante mancasse un giocatore importante. Partita sfortunata. Bisogna migliorare in attacco. Pesa la classifica? Quando commenti qualche errore in più, giochi bene e non riesci a vincere un pò di tranquillità si perde. Ma i ragazzi devono stare tranquilli e continuare a lavorare. Romagnoli? Non gli devo dire nulla. perchè altrimenti dovrei dire qualcosa anche agli attaccanti, con il loro portiere che ha fatto 4-5 miracoli. Guardiamo avanti. Caldara? Avrà i suoi spazi. In questo momento è infortunato. Speriamo di recuperarlo al più presto. Non ci sarà nessun problema. Noi non siamo una grande squadra, dobbiamo essere più concreti e crescere. Limare qualche errore. Oggi abbiamo rischiato due occasioni nel primo tempo, ma qualcosa si concede sempre. Se continuiamo a giocare così i risultati non possono non arrivare. Nel secondo tempo abbiamo aspettato un pò, ci eravamo abbassati. Poi il rigore ci ha tagliato le gambe. Oggi abbiamo provato a gestirla e a non andare a fare pressione alta. Ma in questo momento stiamo pagando a livello mentale i gol che prendiamo da tante partite. Come sta Higuain? Speriamo possa farcela per domenica. Domani lo valuteranno. La cosa non è gravissima. Aveva un pò di edema"



Questo ride e scherza...


----------



## alcyppa (27 Settembre 2018)

Noto che si è fatto da parte.


Grande cuore milanista.
Bravo Rino, bravo.


----------



## hsl (27 Settembre 2018)

4 partite, 4 dichiarazioni uguali. Un disco rotto. Gli voglio bene ma non si può proseguire così. Vi rendete conto che se il traguardo è il quarto posto possiamo solo vincere da qui in avanti?


----------



## Smarx10 (27 Settembre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Paghiamo troppo sbavature dietro e poca cattiveria davanti, c'è poco da fare......



A me sembra che il problema sia soprattutto mentale. In ogni partita spariamo sempre per almeno 20 minuti e riusciamo a far tornare in partita tutte le squadre: siamo stati rimontati col Napoli, Atalanta, Empoli e per poco la Roma non ci riesce. Non è possibile continuare a ripetere che non siamo una grande squadra. Ultima cosa: il Milan di Gattuso l'anno scorso si è costruito con una grande fase difensiva. Ecco, prendiamo gol da 16 partite consecutive in campionato. Non possono non esonerarlo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Settembre 2018)

Spero che una cosa simile a quella che ho come avatar spunti all'improvviso a Milanello e risucchi dentro Gattuso e tutti gli altri cessi che abbiamo in squadra.


----------



## Garrincha (27 Settembre 2018)

Goditi domenica l'ultima partita in serie A della tua carriera


----------



## Guglielmo90 (27 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rino Gattuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro l'Empoli:"Penso che anche nel secondo tempo abbiamo creato tanto. Un errore ci può stare. Bisogna guardare avanti. Il rammarico più grande è non chiudere le partite. Creiamo tanto, tiriamo tanto nononstante mancasse un giocatore importante. Partita sfortunata. Bisogna migliorare in attacco. Pesa la classifica? Quando commenti qualche errore in più, giochi bene e non riesci a vincere un pò di tranquillità si perde. Ma i ragazzi devono stare tranquilli e continuare a lavorare. Romagnoli? Non gli devo dire nulla. perchè altrimenti dovrei dire qualcosa anche agli attaccanti, con il loro portiere che ha fatto 4-5 miracoli. Guardiamo avanti. Caldara? Avrà i suoi spazi. In questo momento è infortunato. Speriamo di recuperarlo al più presto. Non ci sarà nessun problema. Noi non siamo una grande squadra, dobbiamo essere più concreti e crescere. Limare qualche errore. Oggi abbiamo rischiato due occasioni nel primo tempo, ma qualcosa si concede sempre. Se continuiamo a giocare così i risultati non possono non arrivare. Nel secondo tempo abbiamo aspettato un pò, ci eravamo abbassati. Poi il rigore ci ha tagliato le gambe. Oggi abbiamo provato a gestirla e a non andare a fare pressione alta. Ma in questo momento stiamo pagando a livello mentale i gol che prendiamo da tante partite. Come sta Higuain? Speriamo possa farcela per domenica. Domani lo valuteranno. La cosa non è gravissima. Aveva un pò di edema"


Che bello sentire l'allenatore del Milan dire "Noi non siamo una grande squadra".


----------



## kipstar (27 Settembre 2018)

quello che non si vede è la voglia di fare il secondo gol dopo che hai fatto il primo.....ci si ferma.
perchè devo stare là ad aspettare l'empoli ? boh.....


----------



## cris (27 Settembre 2018)

Ok é impazzito come ridolini e inzaghi, vive in un mondo parallelo.

Questo non si dimette, che ci mettano la faccia Leonardo e Paolo


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Settembre 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> "Noi non siamo una grande squadra"
> Ottimo.



Il problema è tutto qui.
IL grosso lato positivo però è che siamo un gruppo giovanissimo con un grande e sicuro avvenire davanti.
Il progetto c'è e si vede, anche se probabilmente non sarà affidato a gattuso.
Oggi è ORO rispetto a solo 2 anni fa dove si navigava a vista: il futuro va costruito con pazienza.
La juve prima di arrivare dove è arrivata si è fatta 1 anno di B e 4 anni di SCHIFO in serie A.
Noi siamo al secondo anno del nuovo progetto (anzi, per certi versi siamo al primo, ma qualche giocatore utile è gia stato preso l'anno scorso)


----------



## davidelynch (27 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> "Il MIlan gioca bene"
> 
> AHAhahahahahahaa



È impazzito


----------



## Beppe85 (27 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rino Gattuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro l'Empoli:"Penso che anche nel secondo tempo abbiamo creato tanto. Un errore ci può stare. Bisogna guardare avanti. Il rammarico più grande è non chiudere le partite. Creiamo tanto, tiriamo tanto nononstante mancasse un giocatore importante. Partita sfortunata. Bisogna migliorare in attacco. Pesa la classifica? Quando commenti qualche errore in più, giochi bene e non riesci a vincere un pò di tranquillità si perde. Ma i ragazzi devono stare tranquilli e continuare a lavorare. Romagnoli? Non gli devo dire nulla. perchè altrimenti dovrei dire qualcosa anche agli attaccanti, con il loro portiere che ha fatto 4-5 miracoli. Guardiamo avanti. Caldara? Avrà i suoi spazi. In questo momento è infortunato. Speriamo di recuperarlo al più presto. Non ci sarà nessun problema. Noi non siamo una grande squadra, dobbiamo essere più concreti e crescere. Limare qualche errore. Oggi abbiamo rischiato due occasioni nel primo tempo, ma qualcosa si concede sempre. Se continuiamo a giocare così i risultati non possono non arrivare. Nel secondo tempo abbiamo aspettato un pò, ci eravamo abbassati. Poi il rigore ci ha tagliato le gambe. Oggi abbiamo provato a gestirla e a non andare a fare pressione alta. Ma in questo momento stiamo pagando a livello mentale i gol che prendiamo da tante partite. Come sta Higuain? Speriamo possa farcela per domenica. Domani lo valuteranno. La cosa non è gravissima. Aveva un pò di edema"



Dice sempre le stesse *******...


----------



## mabadi (27 Settembre 2018)

Non voglio leggere. Ha detto che si dimette?


----------



## Garrincha (27 Settembre 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Noto che si è fatto da parte.
> 
> 
> Grande cuore milanista.
> Bravo Rino, bravo.


Voglio vedere se darà le dimissioni o si farà esonerare chiedendo poi una buonuscita quando qualche squadra armena si farà avanti


----------



## luigi61 (27 Settembre 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Che bello sentire l'allenatore del Milan dire "Noi non siamo una grande squadra".



Ha detto semplicemente la verita; solo che se l'allenatore del Milan fa pubblicamente un'affermazione del genere si autoesonera


----------



## Igniorante (27 Settembre 2018)

Madonna mia ma questo che partite guarda?
Ma se lo ricorda cos'era il Milan o no?
Giochiamo bene e creiamo tanto... O trolla o è proprio scemo...


----------



## impero rossonero (27 Settembre 2018)

un altro anno buttato... e domenica col sassuolo te ne vai ...


----------



## alcyppa (27 Settembre 2018)

Grazie Leo e paolo per aver fatto il solito stramaledetto errore.


Una colossale delusione anche voi. Colossale.

E Gattuso si deve vergognare.


----------



## Nevergiveup (27 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rino Gattuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro l'Empoli:"Penso che anche nel secondo tempo abbiamo creato tanto. Un errore ci può stare. Bisogna guardare avanti. Il rammarico più grande è non chiudere le partite. Creiamo tanto, tiriamo tanto nononstante mancasse un giocatore importante. Partita sfortunata. Bisogna migliorare in attacco. Pesa la classifica? Quando commenti qualche errore in più, giochi bene e non riesci a vincere un pò di tranquillità si perde. Ma i ragazzi devono stare tranquilli e continuare a lavorare. Romagnoli? Non gli devo dire nulla. perchè altrimenti dovrei dire qualcosa anche agli attaccanti, con il loro portiere che ha fatto 4-5 miracoli. Guardiamo avanti. Caldara? Avrà i suoi spazi. In questo momento è infortunato. Speriamo di recuperarlo al più presto. Non ci sarà nessun problema. Noi non siamo una grande squadra, dobbiamo essere più concreti e crescere. Limare qualche errore. Oggi abbiamo rischiato due occasioni nel primo tempo, ma qualcosa si concede sempre. Se continuiamo a giocare così i risultati non possono non arrivare. *Nel secondo tempo abbiamo aspettato un pò, ci eravamo abbassati. Poi il rigore ci ha tagliato le gambe. Oggi abbiamo provato a gestirla e a non andare a fare pressione alta*. Ma in questo momento stiamo pagando a livello mentale i gol che prendiamo da tante partite. Come sta Higuain? Speriamo possa farcela per domenica. Domani lo valuteranno. La cosa non è gravissima. Aveva un pò di edema"



Cioè ragazzi è stata una scelta quella di rintanarsi davanti a Donnarumma sull'1-0 con l'Empoli dopo 10 dico 10 partite di fila che subiamo goal??? Io sono senza parole...delusissimo da Ringhio.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2018)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Non voglio leggere. Ha detto che si dimette?



Magari!


----------



## Guglielmo90 (27 Settembre 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Ha detto semplicemente la verita; solo che se l'allenatore del Milan fa pubblicamente un'affermazione del genere si autoesonera



Infatti. Il punto è proprio che l'allenatore non può dirlo in conferenza stampa..


----------



## impero rossonero (27 Settembre 2018)

non ha detto che e' incapace lui...accusa la squadra ...


----------



## Willy Wonka (27 Settembre 2018)

In diretta a Sky ha detto che la squadra pecca di "cinicità". Nemmeno l'italiano cribbio


----------



## David Drills (27 Settembre 2018)

Basta 4-3-3, basta giocatori fuori ruolo, basta cambi al 70esimo, basta Kessie cavallo pazzo per il campo spompato al 60esimo, non ne posso più


----------



## impero rossonero (27 Settembre 2018)

3 milioni all'anno scandaloso....


----------



## Goro (27 Settembre 2018)

A Romagnoli qualcosa devi dire eccome, se sei troppo amico coi ragazzi ecco che succede...


----------



## impero rossonero (27 Settembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> In diretta a Sky ha detto che la squadra pecca di "cinicità". Nemmeno l'italiano cribbio



forse voleva dire cinecitta? film horror ?


----------



## Love (27 Settembre 2018)

sto fatto che giochiamo bene non lo capisco...cosa intendono per bel gioco...


----------



## cris (27 Settembre 2018)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> forse voleva dire cinecitta? film horror ?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Settembre 2018)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Si sta Montellizzando "Se giochiamo così i risultati non possono che arrivare" manca solo la risata isterica e ci siamo



Ricordo ancora quando Gattuso faceva lo sborone criticando in maniera velata continuamente il lavoro di Montella... Moh non c'è più il parafulmine a proteggerlo e c'ha pure Higuain che Montella non aveva e ha meno punti di lui...


----------



## Ecthelion (27 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rino Gattuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro l'Empoli:"Penso che anche nel secondo tempo abbiamo creato tanto. Un errore ci può stare. Bisogna guardare avanti. Il rammarico più grande è non chiudere le partite. Creiamo tanto, tiriamo tanto nononstante mancasse un giocatore importante. Partita sfortunata. Bisogna migliorare in attacco. Pesa la classifica? Quando commenti qualche errore in più, giochi bene e non riesci a vincere un pò di tranquillità si perde. Ma i ragazzi devono stare tranquilli e continuare a lavorare. Romagnoli? Non gli devo dire nulla. perchè altrimenti dovrei dire qualcosa anche agli attaccanti, con il loro portiere che ha fatto 4-5 miracoli. Guardiamo avanti. Caldara? Avrà i suoi spazi. In questo momento è infortunato. Speriamo di recuperarlo al più presto. Non ci sarà nessun problema. Noi non siamo una grande squadra, dobbiamo essere più concreti e crescere. Limare qualche errore. Oggi abbiamo rischiato due occasioni nel primo tempo, ma qualcosa si concede sempre. Se continuiamo a giocare così i risultati non possono non arrivare. Nel secondo tempo abbiamo aspettato un pò, ci eravamo abbassati. Poi il rigore ci ha tagliato le gambe. Oggi abbiamo provato a gestirla e a non andare a fare pressione alta. Ma in questo momento stiamo pagando a livello mentale i gol che prendiamo da tante partite. Come sta Higuain? Speriamo possa farcela per domenica. Domani lo valuteranno. La cosa non è gravissima. Aveva un pò di edema"



Noi non siamo una grande squadra, il rigore ci ha tagliato le gambe.
Di solito chi si esprime così è l'allenatore di un Pescara o di un Carpi, quando, occasionalmente in serie A, e occasionalmente in vantaggio, prende gol e a quel punto ha le gambe tagliate.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Settembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> In diretta a Sky ha detto che la squadra pecca di "cinicità". Nemmeno l'italiano cribbio



Di che ti meravigli? A malapena avrà fatto la quinta elementare.


----------



## impero rossonero (27 Settembre 2018)

niente ...dobbiamo aspettare solo 3 giorni....e 3 punti ancora in meno...


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Settembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> In diretta a Sky ha detto che la squadra pecca di "cinicità". Nemmeno l'italiano cribbio








"Spero un giorno prima che vado via da qua spero chi ti da le informazioni"

Gattuso, 2018


----------



## cris (27 Settembre 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> "Spero un giorno prima che vado via da qua spero chi ti da le informazioni"
> 
> Gattuso, 2018



Va be, fuori dal normale


----------



## Ecthelion (27 Settembre 2018)

Io a Rino vorrò bene sempre, ma adesso preferirei al suo posto pure un Guidolin che fa il commentatore, cioè sono arrivato a questo punto...


----------



## luigi61 (27 Settembre 2018)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> niente ...dobbiamo aspettare solo 3 giorni....e 3 punti ancora in meno...



Ero sostenitore di Gattuso fino alla fine della stagione (mi costa enormemente scriverlo perché IO sto contestando la scelta di confermarlo dall'estate....) aggiungevo a meno di sfracelli che puntualmente si verificano; detto questo penso che prima della sosta non succederà nulla, avrà ancora 2 chance con Sassuolo e Chievo se fallirà a quel punto sarà indifendibile anche perché alla ripresa c'è il derby; c'è però un piccolo problema. ......chi lo sostituisce?? Ranieri, Donadoni Prandelli????? Mamma mia che orrore


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Settembre 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Ero sostenitore di Gattuso fino alla fine della stagione (mi costa enormemente scriverlo perché IO sto contestando la scelta di confermarlo dall'estate....) aggiungevo a meno di sfracelli che puntualmente si verificano; detto questo penso che prima della sosta non succederà nulla, avrà ancora 2 chance con Sassuolo e Chievo se fallirà a quel punto sarà indifendibile anche perché alla ripresa c'è il derby; c'è però un piccolo problema. ......chi lo sostituisce?? Ranieri, Donadoni Prandelli????? Mamma mia che orrore



Io non capisco perchè bisogna dargli altre chance.
Perchè perdere altro tempo e punti?


----------



## impero rossonero (28 Settembre 2018)

domenica de zerbi...che mi auguro un giorno molto vicino venga da noi... ci massacra ...sul piano del gioco e del risultato...


----------



## Moffus98 (28 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rino Gattuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro l'Empoli:"Penso che anche nel secondo tempo abbiamo creato tanto. Un errore ci può stare. Bisogna guardare avanti. Il rammarico più grande è non chiudere le partite. Creiamo tanto, tiriamo tanto nononstante mancasse un giocatore importante. Partita sfortunata. Bisogna migliorare in attacco. Pesa la classifica? Quando commenti qualche errore in più, giochi bene e non riesci a vincere un pò di tranquillità si perde. Ma i ragazzi devono stare tranquilli e continuare a lavorare. Romagnoli? Non gli devo dire nulla. perchè altrimenti dovrei dire qualcosa anche agli attaccanti, con il loro portiere che ha fatto 4-5 miracoli. Guardiamo avanti. Caldara? Avrà i suoi spazi. In questo momento è infortunato. Speriamo di recuperarlo al più presto. Non ci sarà nessun problema. Noi non siamo una grande squadra, dobbiamo essere più concreti e crescere. Limare qualche errore. Oggi abbiamo rischiato due occasioni nel primo tempo, ma qualcosa si concede sempre. Se continuiamo a giocare così i risultati non possono non arrivare. Nel secondo tempo abbiamo aspettato un pò, ci eravamo abbassati. Poi il rigore ci ha tagliato le gambe. Oggi abbiamo provato a gestirla e a non andare a fare pressione alta. Ma in questo momento stiamo pagando a livello mentale i gol che prendiamo da tante partite. Come sta Higuain? Speriamo possa farcela per domenica. Domani lo valuteranno. La cosa non è gravissima. Aveva un pò di edema"



Bla bla bla...


----------



## Moffus98 (28 Settembre 2018)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Si sta Montellizzando "Se giochiamo così i risultati non possono che arrivare" manca solo la risata isterica e ci siamo



Esatto, quello che ho detto io qualche giorno fa. Vedrai che tra qualche partita, se non proprio domenica contro il Sassuolo arriverà anche il disperato cambio di modulo. Questo è il passo successivo. Il prossimo passo ovviamente sarà quello dell'esonero.


----------



## admin (28 Settembre 2018)

*Incredibile Gattuso a MTV:"Oggi non si poteva chiedere di più ai giocatori. Siamo arrivati al match dopo due giorni particolari. E' mancato Higuain e Borini non giocava da tempo in quel ruolo. Nel secondo tempo abbiamo fatto la partita che dovevamo fare. Non abbiamo concesso molto all'Empoli".*


----------



## singer (28 Settembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Io non capisco perchè bisogna dargli altre chance.
> Perchè perdere altro tempo e punti?



Esattamente, non servirebbe a nulla. Perso per perso, meglio cambiare subito. La situazione è sta precipitando senza possibilità di recupero, la squadra è demoralizzata, cresce il malumore, l'allenatore accusa pubblicamente la presenza di "spie" in seno al Milan, più tempo passa più le condizioni peggiorano e il male si incancrenisce.


----------



## impero rossonero (28 Settembre 2018)

pazzesco...un giocatore qualsiasi del milan titolare vale quanto tutta la squadra dell'empoli ! vergogna! e vergognoso tenerlo ancora...


----------



## cris (28 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Incredibile Gattuso a MTV:"Oggi non si poteva chiedere di più ai giocatori. Siamo arrivati al match dopo due giorni particolari. E' mancato Higuain e Borini non giocava da tempo in quel ruolo. Nel secondo tempo abbiamo fatto la partita che dovevamo fare. Non abbiamo concesso molto all'Empoli".*



No va be ma cosi manca di rispetto.
Cosi gira il coltello nella piaga. 
Adesso basta, taci e nasconditi.


----------



## varvez (28 Settembre 2018)

Amici,lo sapete vero che domenica solo la miglior partita degli ultimi 6 anni e l'allineamento di tutti i pianeti ci potranno consentire di uscire da Reggio con un punto?


----------



## Goro (28 Settembre 2018)

singer ha scritto:


> Esattamente, non servirebbe a nulla. Perso per perso, meglio cambiare subito. La situazione è sta precipitando senza possibilità di recupero, la squadra è demoralizzata, cresce il malumore, l'allenatore accusa pubblicamente la presenza di "spie" in seno al Milan, più tempo passa più le condizioni peggiorano e il male si incancrenisce.



Esatto, direi che Gattuso ha perso mentalmente i giocatori


----------



## alcyppa (28 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Incredibile Gattuso a MTV:"Oggi non si poteva chiedere di più ai giocatori. Siamo arrivati al match dopo due giorni particolari. E' mancato Higuain e Borini non giocava da tempo in quel ruolo. Nel secondo tempo abbiamo fatto la partita che dovevamo fare. Non abbiamo concesso molto all'Empoli".*



Un affronto a tutti i tifosi del Milan queste parole.

Vergognati.


----------



## impero rossonero (28 Settembre 2018)

varvez ha scritto:


> Amici,lo sapete vero che domenica solo la miglior partita degli ultimi 6 anni e l'allineamento di tutti i pianeti ci potranno consentire di uscire da Reggio con un punto?



non vedo l'ora che arrivi domenica... a questo punto...


----------



## Moffus98 (28 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questo ride e scherza...



Mi ricorda qualcuno


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Settembre 2018)

"Quando capirà di essere un problema si farà da parte e rinuncerà pure ai soldi, è uomo vero lui" cit.


----------



## admin (28 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rino Gattuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro l'Empoli:"Penso che anche nel secondo tempo abbiamo creato tanto. Un errore ci può stare. Bisogna guardare avanti. Il rammarico più grande è non chiudere le partite. Creiamo tanto, tiriamo tanto nononstante mancasse un giocatore importante. Partita sfortunata. Bisogna migliorare in attacco. Pesa la classifica? Quando commenti qualche errore in più, giochi bene e non riesci a vincere un pò di tranquillità si perde. Ma i ragazzi devono stare tranquilli e continuare a lavorare. Romagnoli? Non gli devo dire nulla. perchè altrimenti dovrei dire qualcosa anche agli attaccanti, con il loro portiere che ha fatto 4-5 miracoli. Guardiamo avanti. Caldara? Avrà i suoi spazi. In questo momento è infortunato. Speriamo di recuperarlo al più presto. Non ci sarà nessun problema. Noi non siamo una grande squadra, dobbiamo essere più concreti e crescere. Limare qualche errore. Oggi abbiamo rischiato due occasioni nel primo tempo, ma qualcosa si concede sempre. Se continuiamo a giocare così i risultati non possono non arrivare. Nel secondo tempo abbiamo aspettato un pò, ci eravamo abbassati. Poi il rigore ci ha tagliato le gambe. Oggi abbiamo provato a gestirla e a non andare a fare pressione alta. Ma in questo momento stiamo pagando a livello mentale i gol che prendiamo da tante partite. Come sta Higuain? Speriamo possa farcela per domenica. Domani lo valuteranno. La cosa non è gravissima. Aveva un pò di edema"
> 
> *Incredibile Gattuso a MTV:"Oggi non si poteva chiedere di più ai giocatori. Siamo arrivati al match dopo due giorni particolari. E' mancato Higuain e Borini non giocava da tempo in quel ruolo. Nel secondo tempo abbiamo fatto la partita che dovevamo fare. Non abbiamo concesso molto all'Empoli".*



-


----------



## luigi61 (28 Settembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Io non capisco perchè bisogna dargli altre chance.
> Perchè perdere altro tempo e punti?





singer ha scritto:


> Esattamente, non servirebbe a nulla. Perso per perso, meglio cambiare subito. La situazione è sta precipitando senza possibilità di recupero, la squadra è demoralizzata, cresce il malumore, l'allenatore accusa pubblicamente la presenza di "spie" in seno al Milan, più tempo passa più le condizioni peggiorano e il male si incancrenisce.



Beh fosse stato per me non l'avrei nemmeno riconfermato; sto cercando di indovinare come possa muoversi la società e da qui il discorso sulle 2 partite che mancano alla sosta momento propizio nel caso decidano di esonerarlo; detto questo comunque Gattuso ormai è un dead man walking e la domanda più importante e: chi lo sostituisce? A me i vari Ranieri Prandelli Donadoni fanno rabbrividire....siamo messi male, MALEDETTO MIRABELLI


----------



## impero rossonero (28 Settembre 2018)

singer ...fatti sentire ...ti stanno facendo andare al diavolo l'investimento ....


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Settembre 2018)

Basta, oggi è Romagnoli ieri era un altro domani un altro ancora....non è ammissibile non portare a casa questa partite.

Conte


----------



## singer (28 Settembre 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Beh fosse stato per me non l'avrei nemmeno riconfermato; sto cercando di indovinare come possa muoversi la società e da qui il discorso sulle 2 partite che mancano alla sosta momento propizio nel caso decidano di esonerarlo; detto questo comunque Gattuso ormai è un dead man walking e la domanda più importante e: chi lo sostituisce? A me i vari Ranieri Prandelli Donadoni fanno rabbrividire....siamo messi male, MALEDETTO MIRABELLI



Hai ragione: il punto è proprio che le alternative o fanno rabbrividire (Prandelli, Ranieri) o sono (a mio giudizio) deboli (Donadoni). Vista la situazione, come già ho scritto la settimana scorsa, Donadoni per me sarebbe un upgrade, ma capisco che la scelta possa far storcere il naso.
Magari ci sono altri profili al vaglio della dirigenza che noi non conosciamo: a me intrigherebbe vedere ad esempio un Guidolin, ma anche qui capisco che il suo nome possa non far andare in solluchero la tifoseria. 
Ci tocca fare le nozze coi fichi secchi, però meglio quelli di niente...


----------



## luigi61 (28 Settembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Io non capisco perchè bisogna dargli altre chance.
> Perchè perdere altro tempo e punti?





singer ha scritto:


> Hai ragione: il punto è proprio che le alternative o fanno rabbrividire (Prandelli, Ranieri) o sono (a mio giudizio) deboli (Donadoni). Vista la situazione, come già ho scritto la settimana scorsa, Donadoni per me sarebbe un upgrade, ma capisco che la scelta possa far storcere il naso.
> Magari ci sono altri profili al vaglio della dirigenza che noi non conosciamo: a me intrigherebbe vedere ad esempio un Guidolin, ma anche qui capisco che il suo nome possa non far andare in solluchero la tifoseria.
> Ci tocca fare le nozze coi fichi secchi, però meglio quelli di niente...



Il problema maggiore è che chiunque arrivi ed accetti chiederà un biennale e si rischia seriamente di compromettere molto il futuro; con i profili che hai citato; siamo all'angolo purtroppo....


----------



## koti (28 Settembre 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Beh fosse stato per me non l'avrei nemmeno riconfermato; sto cercando di indovinare come possa muoversi la società e da qui il discorso sulle 2 partite che mancano alla sosta momento propizio nel caso decidano di esonerarlo; detto questo comunque Gattuso ormai è un dead man walking e la domanda più importante e: chi lo sostituisce? A me i vari Ranieri Prandelli Donadoni fanno rabbrividire....siamo messi male, MALEDETTO MIRABELLI





singer ha scritto:


> Hai ragione: il punto è proprio che le alternative o fanno rabbrividire (Prandelli, Ranieri) o sono (a mio giudizio) deboli (Donadoni). Vista la situazione, come già ho scritto la settimana scorsa, Donadoni per me sarebbe un upgrade, ma capisco che la scelta possa far storcere il naso.
> Magari ci sono altri profili al vaglio della dirigenza che noi non conosciamo: a me intrigherebbe vedere ad esempio un Guidolin, ma anche qui capisco che il suo nome possa non far andare in solluchero la tifoseria.
> Ci tocca fare le nozze coi fichi secchi, però meglio quelli di niente...



Ranieri vale tranquillamente uno Spalletti o un Simone Inzaghi.

Mi terrei alla larga da Donadoni che ha sempre allenato squadrette e l'unica volta che si è misurato in una piazza più esigente è stato cacciato a calci dopo pochi mesi.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (28 Settembre 2018)

stagione andata a donne di facili costumi per l'ennesimo anno a settembre. Dio che rabbia.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Settembre 2018)

Comunque Mirabelli è riuscito in un anno a sbagliare 2 allenatori e a non azzeccare un singolo acquisto dopo aver speso più di 200 milioni.


----------



## Schism75 (28 Settembre 2018)

Vedrei bene Guidolin o Ranieri, ma esclusivamente come traghettatori. Sono sicuro che lascerebbero delle fondamenta solide a chi verrà. Conte in questo momento non accetterà mai una squadra in corsa. Fosse stato gennaio pure pure, ma ora avrebbe troppo da perdere.


----------



## Gunnar67 (28 Settembre 2018)

Ancora con il SOLITO errore di prendersela con l'allenatore, dopo che i fatti hanno dimostrato che averne cacciati 6 in sei anni non ha prodotto NULLA. Continuate così.... Poi un giorno qualcuno si alzerà una mattina e capirà che per fare una grande squadra ci vogliono i giocatori. Che non è colpa degli allenatori se devono mandare in campo delle mezze pippe come Romagnoli, spacciati per fenomeni (ma dai, è lento come la fame ed è sempre in ritardo, randella con quel sinistro da zappatore e quando viene saltato sta a guardare, ma qualcuno dei bocia di questo forum se lo ricorda Sandro Nesta?) e dire che insomma non si può crocifiggerlo... Così si prende le colpe lui, capite LUI che quando andava in campo vinceva le Champions.... Non solo, aggiungo che pare che nello spogliatoio ci siano dei soffia che fanno affari con la stampa. Ma noi qui ce la prendiamo ancora con Rino. Ma andate a ....


----------



## Gunnar67 (28 Settembre 2018)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> *Vedrei bene Guidolin o Ranieri*, ma esclusivamente come traghettatori. Sono sicuro che lascerebbero delle fondamenta solide a chi verrà. Conte in questo momento non accetterà mai una squadra in corsa. Fosse stato gennaio pure pure, ma ora avrebbe troppo da perdere.



Basta, dopo questo ho sentito proprio tutto....


----------



## Heaven (28 Settembre 2018)

Mi inizia a deludere con queste dichirazioni. Dopo questa serata dovrebbe essere furioso non dire che i ragazzi devono stare tranquilli.


----------



## Garrincha (28 Settembre 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Ancora con il SOLITO errore di prendersela con l'allenatore, dopo che i fatti hanno dimostrato che averne cacciati 6 in sei anni non ha prodotto NULLA. Continuate così.... Poi un giorno qualcuno si alzerà una mattina e capirà che per fare una grande squadra ci vogliono i giocatori. Che non è colpa degli allenatori se devono mandare in campo delle mezze pippe come Romagnoli, spacciati per fenomeni (ma dai, è lento come la fame ed è sempre in ritardo, randella con quel sinistro da zappatore e quando viene saltato sta a guardare, ma qualcuno dei bocia di questo forum se lo ricorda Sandro Nesta?) e dire che insomma non si può crocifiggerlo... Così si prende le colpe lui, capite LUI che quando andava in campo vinceva le Champions.... Non solo, aggiungo che pare che nello spogliatoio ci siano dei soffia che fanno affari con la stampa. Ma noi qui ce la prendiamo ancora con Rino. Ma andate a ....



I grandi giocatori bisogna anche saperli fare giocare e motivare, non che al Real puoi mettere Gattuso e aspettarti gioco e risultati 

Non è sempre colpa dell'allenatore, alle volte è questione di alchimia, altre si deteriora il rapporto ma Gattuso può al massimo allenare in Kazakhstan, magari tra vent'anni sarà pure passabile ma non può fare esperienza con una squadra obbligata ad arrivare tra le prime quattro


----------



## Albijol (28 Settembre 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Ancora con il SOLITO errore di prendersela con l'allenatore, dopo che i fatti hanno dimostrato che averne cacciati 6 in sei anni non ha prodotto NULLA. Continuate così.... Poi un giorno qualcuno si alzerà una mattina e capirà che per fare una grande squadra ci vogliono i giocatori. Che non è colpa degli allenatori se devono mandare in campo delle mezze pippe come Romagnoli, spacciati per fenomeni (ma dai, è lento come la fame ed è sempre in ritardo, randella con quel sinistro da zappatore e quando viene saltato sta a guardare, ma qualcuno dei bocia di questo forum se lo ricorda Sandro Nesta?) e dire che insomma non si può crocifiggerlo... Così si prende le colpe lui, capite LUI che quando andava in campo vinceva le Champions.... Non solo, aggiungo che pare che nello spogliatoio ci siano dei soffia che fanno affari con la stampa. Ma noi qui ce la prendiamo ancora con Rino. Ma andate a ....



dimmi quali allenatori di livello abbiamo avuto negli ultimi sei anni. Dopo Allegri i vari Seedorf, Inzaghi, Miha, Brocchi e Montella che fine hanno fatto?


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Settembre 2018)

Noi non siamo una grande squadra

Già 

Siamo solo la 2a squadra più pagata del campionato


----------



## kipstar (28 Settembre 2018)

Sentire Leo dire che bisogna ritrovare la mentalità vincente da grande squadra e poi Rino dire che non lo siamo una grande squadra.....non è proprio il massimo.....no?


----------



## pazzomania (28 Settembre 2018)

Buongiorno!

Vedo con piacere, come previsto, che è iniziata lo schema classico:

Questo allenatore è bravo > eh però > dobbiamo cambiarlo > ridehhhh??? > Ha detto che la terra non è piatta, ma cosa diceeehh??

La verità è che ieri ne abbiamo sbagliati di nuovo 4/5 già fatti, e Romagnoli ha fatto un errore che i grandi difensori non fanno mai in una carriera, e siamo a 3/4 partite di file che ci costa punti.

Ma la colpa è senza dubbio del mister (colgo l' ennesima occasione per ribadire che se lo licenziano stamattina a me non frega nulla o comunque poco)


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Settembre 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Ancora con il SOLITO errore di prendersela con l'allenatore, dopo che i fatti hanno dimostrato che averne cacciati 6 in sei anni non ha prodotto NULLA. Continuate così.... Poi un giorno qualcuno si alzerà una mattina e capirà che per fare una grande squadra ci vogliono i giocatori. Che non è colpa degli allenatori se devono mandare in campo delle mezze pippe come Romagnoli, spacciati per fenomeni (ma dai, è lento come la fame ed è sempre in ritardo, randella con quel sinistro da zappatore e quando viene saltato sta a guardare, ma qualcuno dei bocia di questo forum *se lo ricorda Sandro Nesta*?) e dire che insomma non si può crocifiggerlo... Così si prende le colpe lui, capite LUI che quando andava in campo vinceva le Champions.... Non solo, aggiungo che pare che nello spogliatoio ci siano dei soffia che fanno affari con la stampa. Ma noi qui ce la prendiamo ancora con Rino. Ma andate a ....



Seee vabbé raga..ho capito che noi siamo il Milan è abbiamo avuto in sequenza Baresi-Maldini-Nesta-Silva..ma adesso non è che esistono solo i fenomeni..ci sono state ottime difese composte anche da buoni elementi..

Se ora discutiamo pure un ragazzo come Romagnoli perché non è "da Milan" non ne usciamo più


----------



## Eziomare (28 Settembre 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Ancora con il SOLITO errore di prendersela con l'allenatore, dopo che i fatti hanno dimostrato che averne cacciati 6 in sei anni non ha prodotto NULLA. Continuate così.... Poi un giorno qualcuno si alzerà una mattina e capirà che per fare una grande squadra ci vogliono i giocatori. Che non è colpa degli allenatori se devono mandare in campo delle mezze pippe come Romagnoli, spacciati per fenomeni (ma dai, è lento come la fame ed è sempre in ritardo, randella con quel sinistro da zappatore e quando viene saltato sta a guardare, ma qualcuno dei bocia di questo forum se lo ricorda Sandro Nesta?) e dire che insomma non si può crocifiggerlo... Così si prende le colpe lui, capite LUI che quando andava in campo vinceva le Champions.... Non solo, aggiungo che pare che nello spogliatoio ci siano dei soffia che fanno affari con la stampa. Ma noi qui ce la prendiamo ancora con Rino. Ma andate a ....



Sei troppo perentorio e pure un po' brutale, però ti condivido nella sostanza.
L'allenatore conta e influisce relativamente poco in tale contesto, senza giocatori di alto livello si continuerà a vivacchiare ad oltranza.


----------



## Davidoff (28 Settembre 2018)

Proprio perché i giocatori sono mediocri serve un allenatore che li faccia rendere al massimo , Gattuso purtroppo ha dimostrato di non essere in grado di farlo. Oltretutto i segnali erano evidenti da marzo scorso. Se voi pensate che sia più facile cambiare 6-7 titolari con dei campioni piuttosto che cambiare un singolo allenatore mediocre con uno migliore vivete in un altro universo. I giocatori questi sono e questi resteranno almeno fino a gennaio, l'allenatore è l'unica cosa che si può migliorare immediatamente.


----------



## IlMusagete (28 Settembre 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Proprio perché i giocatori sono mediocri serve un allenatore che li faccia rendere al massimo , Gattuso purtroppo ha dimostrato di non essere in grado di farlo. Oltretutto i segnali erano evidenti da marzo scorso. Se voi pensate che sia più facile cambiare 6-7 titolari con dei campioni piuttosto che cambiare un singolo allenatore mediocre con uno migliore vivete in un altro universo. I giocatori questi sono e questi resteranno almeno fino a gennaio, l'allenatore è l'unica cosa che si può migliorare immediatamente.



.


----------



## hsl (28 Settembre 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Ancora con il SOLITO errore di prendersela con l'allenatore, dopo che i fatti hanno dimostrato che averne cacciati 6 in sei anni non ha prodotto NULLA. Continuate così.... Poi un giorno qualcuno si alzerà una mattina e capirà che per fare una grande squadra ci vogliono i giocatori. Che non è colpa degli allenatori se devono mandare in campo delle mezze pippe come Romagnoli, spacciati per fenomeni (ma dai, è lento come la fame ed è sempre in ritardo, randella con quel sinistro da zappatore e quando viene saltato sta a guardare, ma qualcuno dei bocia di questo forum se lo ricorda Sandro Nesta?) e dire che insomma non si può crocifiggerlo... Così si prende le colpe lui, capite LUI che quando andava in campo vinceva le Champions.... Non solo, aggiungo che pare che nello spogliatoio ci siano dei soffia che fanno affari con la stampa. Ma noi qui ce la prendiamo ancora con Rino. Ma andate a ....



In parte condivido quello che dici ma tolto Allegri gli allenatori sono stati Seedorf, Inzaghi, Mihajlović, Brocchi e Montella. E ora Gattuso. Capisci bene che non stiamo parlando di Ancelotti, Trapattoni, Ferguson e compagnia bella. Non stiamo nemmeno parlando di "Allenatori" se vogliamo dirla tutta. La bravura di un allenatore sta anche nel saper fare bene con i mezzi che ha. Non voglio dire che siamo a livello di Juve e Napoli.. ma nemmeno di Cagliari ed Empoli. Spero di sbagliarmi ma De Zerbi farà le scarpe a Gattuso domenica.


----------



## cris (28 Settembre 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Ancora con il SOLITO errore di prendersela con l'allenatore, dopo che i fatti hanno dimostrato che averne cacciati 6 in sei anni non ha prodotto NULLA. Continuate così.... Poi un giorno qualcuno si alzerà una mattina e capirà che per fare una grande squadra ci vogliono i giocatori. Che non è colpa degli allenatori se devono mandare in campo delle mezze pippe come Romagnoli, spacciati per fenomeni (ma dai, è lento come la fame ed è sempre in ritardo, randella con quel sinistro da zappatore e quando viene saltato sta a guardare, ma qualcuno dei bocia di questo forum se lo ricorda Sandro Nesta?) e dire che insomma non si può crocifiggerlo... Così si prende le colpe lui, capite LUI che quando andava in campo vinceva le Champions.... Non solo, aggiungo che pare che nello spogliatoio ci siano dei soffia che fanno affari con la stampa. Ma noi qui ce la prendiamo ancora con Rino. Ma andate a ....



Buonanotte dai.
I vari allenatori di cui parli, NON erano allenatori. erano tutti dei dilettanti ex giocatori presi per risparmiare che ora o NON allenano o allenano squadrette senza obbiettivi.

E' chiaro che sia altrettanto importante la qualità tecnica in campo e le azioni della dirigenza, lo sappiamo tutti che se avessimo i giocatori del real madrid anche un allenatore scarso potrebbe portare a casa qualche risultato. Il punto è che di casi come questi ce ne sono 2-3 in tutta europa in cui le squadre "si allenano da sole". Il resto lo fanno gli allenatori piu o meno competenti, e gattuso è un totale incapace ed incompetente in squadre che puntano ad alti livelli.

Se non ti sta bene questo, non c'è problema, rimettiti le fette di salame sugli occhi insieme agli altri che pensano nel tuo modo.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (28 Settembre 2018)

Non si può pensare di dominare l'Empoli al Castellani semicit.


----------

